# crossbreeding?



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all, not much experience with vics. Are Astatotilapia aeneocolor and Astatotilapia latifasciata likely to be a cross breeding problem? Thanks.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Louie13 said:


> Hi all, not much experience with vics. Are Astatotilapia aeneocolor and Astatotilapia latifasciata likely to be a cross breeding problem? Thanks.


Doubtful if it is a large enough colony with plenty of females. Aenocolor is from the lakes north of Lake Tanganyika and doesn't look much like latifasciata from Lake Kyoga north of Lake Victoria. A different body shape as well.

Kevin


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Just thinking of possibilities. How many females for each of would be sufficient? Tank would be 60"x18"x20". Just considering one male of each.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Louie13 said:


> Tank would be 60"x18"x20". Just considering one male of each.


I usually keep two males of each species. Vic males seem to want to breed constantly and a little male on male tussle now and then takes some of the pressure off the females. Maybe 2M:6F of each species.

Kevin


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

What is the fish in your avatar, StructureGuy?


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

